# My Two Dogs Got in a Fight!!!



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

This morning my GSD(max) and pit(shelby) got in a fight and would not stop. They have had disagreements but nothing like this. It was horrible. Shelby finally let go but Max would not let go of her ear. Finally he let go (i had her in my arms and she was trembling) but he still tried to get her. My son got Max outside and Shelby went directly to her crate, very shaken. Shelby was bleeding and limping so I put her in the tub and rinsed her with warm water and checked her over. She seems to be ok. Max was fine.
They are seperated right now while I am at work. Has anyone had to deal with anything like this. My son said Max started this but Shelby did not back down and when she was done Max was not.
It has been a busy week at our house and they have had to spend more time outside than they are used to. They also don't have as much room outside as they are use to becuase it is very muddy we have limited their outside space. Also Max right now is coming off of Cortisone. My hope is that this is an isolated incident. I can't stand the thought of having to rehome one of them. 
Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated. Oh and I did put a call into the vet about Max's med because I know aggression can be a side affect of this med.

Thanks 
Dawn


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I am sorry your dogs fought. How old are they and are either fixed? I will share my yesterday with you, Sin 4 yr old male, Ty 20 month old male, neither fixed. Sin was in a show this past weekend, Ty went to wander around, there were females in heat, Sin almost bred her while walking by. We are doing renovations to our main floor so are squished into about 1/2 the normal size space in the basement. No room for crates, add to this extra stress of the holidays. All out battle ensued yesterday, lots of noise, and some blood, and lots of yelling from me. I hit with a leash, and separated them 3 times before able to keep them apart by holding Ty's tail. 

So what happened and what did I do, first we had been out and I released Ty first from his lead into the yard and then Sin, Sin attacked and Ty went back. They are jostling for dominance and this explosion was expected and I usually monitor it better. My hands were full and I thought they were under control. So after had control I separated and checked each over. Then I brought them in together and I was in control. Sin's obedience is better and so Ty was leashed for a while. when I saw things were Ok, I took off the leash but am extremely vigilant and watchful. Being crowded I had no option but to leave them loose all night, but I had really reenforced who was boss and I reacted to the smallest body language.

All is fine but they will not be loose outside together, even with me there the risk is too great. Inside I can corner and move fast enough, so my suggestion, be very much leader of your pack, both dogs must be obedience trained and be totally under your control. Don't trust things to be perfect. After the holiday stress is gone, enter classes and work individually with your dogs, and if they are not neutered do it, (mine can't be to be shown). Don't plan on rehoming, no one wants dogs with issues, there are too many in shelters and rescues without adding to the numbers. Good Luck, I am totally with you on this, I understand. We both have lots of work ahead of us


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Years ago, my first two GSDs, Josey and Trooper (both females) had a horrible fight. Until that time they had been best of friends. 
It was a completely isolated incident and they lived for the next twelve years without ever having another squabble.

Steroids can make them act funny too!


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

It could be an isolated incident however; It's probably about domination/rank/power.

You are human and one of the owners therefore you should be in the leadership role. You should make sure that they know that you are dominant over them and that they are not allowed to challenge each other or other family members and they are not allowed to challenge people unless they are threatening.

If you show weak leadership skills they will likely vie for power. Having weak leadership can be very dangerous. It's much like with children; if you show weak leadership skills they are likely to take advantage of you and in the end they and your family might get hurt.


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks! Yes both are fixed. I am praying this will be the end of it. 

Dawn


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DogGoneIt could be an isolated incident however; It's probably about domination/rank/power.
> 
> You are human and one of the owners therefore you should be in the leadership role. You should make sure that they know that you are dominant over them and that they are not allowed to challenge each other or other family members and they are not allowed to challenge people unless they are threatening.
> 
> If you show weak leadership skills they will likely vie for power. Having weak leadership can be very dangerous. It's much like with children; if you show weak leadership skills they are likely to take advantage of you and in the end they and your family might get hurt.


The dogs were by themselves at the time. If we see one look at the other crossed eye we are quick to reprimand.

Dawn


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

keep checking both dogs thoroughly to be certain there are no puncture wounds you missed.
I'd be doing crate & rotate until hearing back from the vet.
How old are both dogs?


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

Both dogs are two. I took Max to the vet today and he does have a one puncture wound. They both are going on antibiotics. Doc does not think the dose of cortisone Max was on would make him more aggressive but we stopped giving it to him to be safe. They both are sulking alot today. Bad doggies.


Dawn


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Personally, I would refrain from having them alone together if they have a history of disagreements which has now escalated to a fight. 

I actually don't leave any of dogs alone together - you never know when dogs, even ones that get along, could get into a fight, and to have that happen when you're not there to stop it could be tragic.


----------

